# anyone out?



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Just seeing if anyone has been out on the ducks. I am going fri but I havn't seen any post. did ya all quit???


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

got out for the north opener in a small opening on a marsh on Erie. Saw a few mallards and got suprised by a goldeneye, never had a chance to raise the gun. No ducks presented a shot. A few flocks of divers working waaaay out on the lake. Tons of geese out on the fields, a few came near and had 3 give us a long and hard shot. Came home empty but still good to get out. This time is normally prime but with all the warm water and the lake being totally open the few birds around aren't concentrated at all. The other group out near us had a flock of about 30 drop in and they got 3, one crippled. That was all the shooting they had. Maumee river was supposed to be decent until the ice broke up and made it dangerous.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Not a thing but Gulls flying at Cleveland Harbor yesterday, Wednesday 12-28.
Stayed all day hopeing for a shot.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

Heading out on Friday to Alum Creek Lake. I'll let ya know how I do.


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

Went out yesterday on Alum. Saw a bunch of geese on west side but never came to our decoys. Some ducks and some diver groups as well. I wish I had set up on the west side instead of the east side. More action. Good Luck


----------

